# Fish Lake Ice Fishing Event



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Received the below and thought I'd share.



UDWR said:


> *FISH LAKE
> ICE FISHING
> EVENT
> FEBRUARY 8, 2014*
> Adults and youth are invited to learn the basics of ice fishing on Saturday, February 8, 2014, at Fish Lake, Utah. Division of Wildlife Biologists will talk about ice fishing, tackle, bait, where and when to fish, ice safety, drilling holes in the ice and how to catch lake trout!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Just heard Lynn Chamberlain this morning say it might not be at the Mackinaw Campground due to changing Ice conditions, just look for the trailer and they will have signs up.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

My 24yo daughter and I were down towards the north end in 22ft...we caught our limits of both Perch and Splake...that was ALOT of filleting going on Saturday night!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

A buddy and I were there as well on the South end. Caught my "fillet quota" of perch very quickly and then hit the trout the rest of the time. Caught a lot of nice sized bows but relatively few splake. 

We didn't get the chance to stop by the DWR setup.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

My buddy and I went over to the DWR set up to try for the Macs, pretty slow, no one had caught one by the time we left for Otter Creek at about 1:00pm. Mr Hepworth said that they had caught 2 Friday but it was about 2:00pm before they had caught one. Just as we were all packed up the sun came out and most of the people had left, Hepworth said now they should start biting with everyone leaving;-)

A lot of people on the lake and we were debating between going after some splake or going otter creek for the bigger fish, we landed one 4lb male and threw him back and kept a couple of 2lb hens for the Barbie.8)


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

bowgy said:


> Mr Hepworth said that they had caught 2 Friday but it was about 2:00pm before they had caught one. Just as we were all packed up the sun came out and most of the people had left, Hepworth said now they should start biting with everyone leaving;-)


they caught 3 lake trout that afternoon.

"Mr" Hepworth? That's kind of funny.

We just call him Dick. (Richard)


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

PBH said:


> they caught 3 lake trout that afternoon.
> 
> "Mr" Hepworth? That's kind of funny.
> 
> We just call him Dick. (Richard)


Any size to those that they caught, they said the day before were just pups.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

not really -- just a few more pups. But I was told they were caught by people who had never caught lake trout before.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

PBH said:


> not really -- just a few more pups. But I was told they were *caught by people who had never caught lake trout before*.


Cool, that makes it worth it then, they may be hooked. (pun intended)


----------

